
Ask HN: Anyone else have symptoms similar to Aspergers? - dyscrete
I have not been diagnosed but I think I&#x27;m smart enough to know I have both ADHD and social anxiety disorder. I found out some of the things I do are actually OCD as well, mostly my thoughts. I was also misdiagnosed with borderline-personality disorder during an ADHD test as a kid. I may have Aspergers or my life growing up as a solo developer messed me up. Does anyone else experience symptoms like these?
======
vonseel
Your fears are not uncommon. There are many of us who feel "different" from
"normal people" and it's too easy to over-analyze and label our emotions and
mental health.

Like you, I have ADHD. Like you, I was misdiagnosed with something ( bipolar
disorder, at 16yo ). Like you, I've wondered if my idiosyncrasies are
attributed to Aspergers.

In the past, I got caught up with these things. I know a few things: a) I have
a classic case of ADHD, b) my ADHD meds appear to stabilize my moods, as I was
always a cranky and generally bitter person to be around before I took meds.
When I take days off of meds now, that part of me re-emerges. Perhaps the
medication makes me calmer and more willing to listen to what other people
have to say.

If there's one line of advice I have to give, it's that everything is on a
spectrum. I once heard a story about a delusional schizophrenic. A man was
standing on the atrium in the psych wards. As each person walked by, he said
something along the lines of, "Greetings, ladies and gentlemen! Will you be
returning for the show this afternoon? CNN, ABC, CBS, all the broadcasters
will be here! Don't forget! At 3 o'clock I give a speech! All the world will
be watching!"

I would never advise against seeing an expert if you really have problems. But
never forget that everything is on a scale and difficult to measure. There are
those who are normal, there are those who are perfect, and there are those
with terrible afflictions. Most of us fit somewhere in between ;).

~~~
dyscrete
Thanks! Very helpful

------
brudgers
Many of the terms used in the psychological self-diagnosis are inconsistent
with current clinical standards under DSM-V.

If there are specific areas of concern or behaviors or thought patterns which
affect daily life or long term well being, talking to a qualified therapist,
such as a psychologist or experienced clinical social worker, might help.

------
dylanhassinger
yes, lots of us

i recommend exercise, paleo diet, 5-htp and occasional cannabis

also this book is good: [http://www.amazon.com/Aspergers-Syndrome-Mindfulness-
Taking-...](http://www.amazon.com/Aspergers-Syndrome-Mindfulness-Taking-
Refuge/dp/1843106868)

~~~
dyscrete
I can have bad eating habits sometimes, but I'm under average weight and
unable to gain weight. Should I still consider 5-htp since it's an appetite
suppressant?

~~~
dylanhassinger
i wouldn't worry about the appetite suppressant effect. Also exercise (and
cannabis) will definitely help with appetite.

Can't stress enough the effects of exercise. Makes your body run better,
provides confidence, provides a positive routine to orient your life around,
makes girls notice, etc. I do 3 sets of pushups ever other day (started doing
this when I was 30, now I'm 34), and it has had a massive effect on virtually
everything in my life.

Do not take 5-HTP if you are on any other serotonin-related drugs

~~~
dyscrete
Ah okay, I'm already taking prescription cannabis.

------
malloreon
Is there a reason you haven't tried to get a proper diagnosis from a medical
professional?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Stronger: Is there a reason you haven't tried to get a proper diagnosis from a
medical professional, but you're accepting advice from random people on the
internet? (It is HN, but still...)

